# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам > Божественная мастерская >  Какие цветы любит Кришна?

## Толя

Харе Кришна!
Сейчас помогаю высаживать цветы для Божеств и меня просто мучает вопрос: какие цветы высаживаете Вы, для Кришны, или какие растут у Вас? Какие нравятся Господу, какие практичны? Все, что можно на эту тему. Спасибо.
Вот, что я нашел, на эту тему:
Согласно «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху», за ухом Кришна носит похожие на колокольчики цветы карникара, а на груди – гирлянду из жасмина, а также длинную – до пят - гирлянду ваиджаянти из диких лесных цветов пяти разных оттенков. Цветочные короны Кришны могут состоять из семи звеньев, а среди разнообразия цветистых компонентов могут попадаться золотистые цветы кетаки, а также бутоны самых разных цветов. Красота этих корон пленяет Господа Хари («Радха-Кришна-ганоддеша-дипика»). Дома, в Нандаграме (так же как и в Двараке) Кришна наслаждается ароматом цветущих деревьев париджата.Баларама же носит на шее гирлянду из карави (олеандра), о чем говорится в «Прейо-бхакти-расарнаве», а также гирлянду из лотосов и гирлянду ваиджаянти из лесных цветов. Он любит украшать Себя цветами винограда («Гарга-самхита»).Оба брата часто держат в руках лотосы и букеты лесных цветов.
http://www.krishna.com.ua/content/view/332/38/

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Высаживайте лотосы, и не ошибётесь. 
С цветами деревьев париджата  может не получиться:  попадут под возвратные заморозки в июне, и всё...

----------


## Толя

> Высаживайте лотосы, и не ошибётесь. 
> С цветами деревьев париджата  может не получиться:  попадут под возвратные заморозки в июне, и всё...


Чтобы высадить лотос в Сибири, нужна хорошая теплица-бассейн, я читал, что цветы лотоса здоровые, или можно снимать их маленькими?
А деревья париджата, вообще не зимуют?
Спасибо.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Деревья  париджата? Зимуют, но только на райских планетах.

Если серьезно, сажайте бархатцы, космею, астры, лилии и лилейники. Розы для Божеств- это здорово, но за ними -такой уход... 
   В помещении можно выращивать бегонию всегдацветущую- она на самом деле цветет круглый год, для Божеств можно срывать свежие цветы, даже зимой, когда никаких цветов (кроме покупных) нет. 
Летом много чего можно выращивать-и многолетние, и красивые однолетние цветы. Зимой- уже сложнее. Я вот хотела вырастить цикламен из семян, и ампельную бегонию, из четырех пакетиков не взошло ни одно семечко. Зато хризантема взошла, надеюсь, к зиме уже будут  цветы для Гоура-Нитай.

Если вам удастся вырастить лотос, пришлите фотографию.

----------


## Толя

Удивительно. Зашел в магазин, купил семена наугад. Астру, бегонию и олеандр, еще какие-то, но они просто для красоты, гирлянды с них не получатся. Лотос, есть желание вырастить, просто негде, если цветки можно получить маленькими(?), займемся сразу.  Кстати, бегония взошла, через две недели. Я уже думал ничего не взойдет, ни олеандр, ни бегония, астра взошла раньше всех. Т.к. я впервые этим занимаюсь, просто поливал пустые стаканы. Взошло каждое семечко.
Бегонию, хотел высадить в открытый грунт, теперь будет жить в помещении, спасибо.
Посмотрел изображения с цветами винограда, думаю вырастить, есть специальные сорта. Получить урожай, не просто, но цветы, надеюсь, получим. Где то в Алтае, есть виноградник, там же выводят, эти морозостойкие сорта винограда.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> А деревья париджата


вот цветы париджата..дерево здоровучее такое..начинает цвести париджата примерно в Картику,и продолжается это чуdо около 2х месяцев...по ночам...цветки распускаются на 1 ночь и опадают.утром под деревом усыпано просто цветами..
аромат похож на одуванчик,но без горечи,более медовый и с ноткой шафрана..
но это скорее настроение Двараки.. :mig:

----------


## Толя

> вот цветы париджата..дерево здоровучее такое..


«Когда боги-суры из-за проклятия Дурвасы-Муни лишились бессмертия и ослабели, на них напали асуры, многие из богов расстались со своими жизнями и не смогли ожить вновь. Тогда они решили пахтать предвечный океан, чтобы добыть амриту – напиток бессмертия. В числе чудесных вещей и существ, получившихся в результате пахтания океана, было дерево париджата, которое украшает небесные планеты и исполняет желания».(Шримад-Бхагаватам. 8.8.)
Из книги  "Экодизайн в Индийской традиции" (выложил на яндекс диске, она в формате электронной книги fb2, нужна программа для чтения (скачивайте)

----------


## Толя

Есть еще идеи????  :smilies:

----------


## Манджуваника д

Очень хорошая, кстати, тема. Спасибо, что открыли. Меня тоже всегда мучают вопросы из чего (каких цветов) делать гирлянды в разное время теплого периода. За зиму все-таки пушпа розы приедается... Может, поделимся и фото у кого есть возможность

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

Помню как -то наша цветочница приносила целый пакет ФУКСИИ из теплицы это такой цветочек красно-малиновый очень красивый .но ничем не пахнет... так вот по её рассказам им удалось вырастить целое дерево и конечно цветов на нём было много.Так-же фиалки очень хороши но надо знать как ухаживать. А также пёстроцветная традисканция -хороша для гирлянд.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Цветы без запаха нельзя предлагать Божествам.

----------


## Толя

...Баларама же носит на шее гирлянду из карави (олеандра)....



> ...Следует учитывать, что сок листьев олеандра ядовит, поэтому это растение нельзя размещать в детских учреждениях...


Все-таки, можно использовать цветы олеандра для гирлянд??? Не совсем понятно, яд только в листьях? Где вообще не конкретизируется, где пишется, что в листьях. Как быть?

«Олеандр.» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

> Цветы без запаха нельзя предлагать Божествам.


 наверно в гирлянде можно смешивать цветы с запахом и без запаха . предлагается ведь вся гирлянда..

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> наверно в гирлянде можно смешивать цветы с запахом и без запаха . предлагается ведь вся гирлянда..


Да, конечно, так можно. Я имел в виду, что нельзя предлагать отдельно такой цветок во время пуджи.

----------


## Толя

Дополнительная информация об Олеандре.
Олеандр обыкновенный (Nerium oleander L.)
Все растение ядовито. Для промышленных целей собирают листья в октябре — ноябре или ранней весной. Ядовитые свойства цветов и листьев олеандра были известны еще в древности.

Все таки можно предлагать гирлянду с цветками Олеандра? Может когда Кришна явил свои лилы, Олеандр был не ядовит? Может информация о том, что такие гирлянды носил Баларама не верная? Где можно точно узнать? Есть желание собрать максимум по списку любимых цветов Господа. Олеандр там есть, что с этим ядовитым красавцем делать не пойму.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Может, не стоит рисковать? Даже если ядовитый цветок красивый, он может навредить преданным, которые примут гирлянду, как прасад от Кришны.

----------


## Толя

> Может, не стоит рисковать? Даже если ядовитый цветок красивый, он может навредить преданным, которые примут гирлянду, как прасад от Кришны.


 Действительно, рисковать не стоит. Выращу олеандр, посмотрю, что это. Хорошо, что есть еще и бегония.

«Алая бегония» на Яндекс.ФоткахУже пять сантиметров  :smilies:  Цветет круглый год, даже зимой можно собирать свежие цветы, говорят "старожилы". Очень похожа на розу.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Здорово! Наверняка Кришне понравится.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

А,припоминаю олеанры.В Теркадамба роща этих олеанров,жёлтенькие ,мы их собирали там,за уши вкладывали ,красоваться.На сколько помню и Бабаджи местный тоже Кришне и Балараме давал такие.


А гирлянда выйдет некудышняя-вянут быстро и не пахнут.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Я выращиваю простые цветы,но розы тоже есть.Они хорошо цветут в конце  июня..и потом мало.За зиму треть вымерзает.Нихачу с ними связываться больше.
По весне маргаритки.Из них хорошие гирлянды.Ещё гвоздики не плохо,но  некоторые сорта тоже вымерзли,остались обычные турецкие гвоздики.
Ещё есть у меня жасмин,вернее жасминовидная гардения,хороший цветок,дома надо выращивать.

----------


## Nandini dd

У меня на окне хорошо растёт обыкновенная герань.Всю зиму предлагали Божествам.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

что-то не вышло скачать,а  хоцца.может вышлите на мыло?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

маллика-жасмин
лаванга-гвоздика

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> У меня на окне хорошо растёт обыкновенная герань.Всю зиму предлагали Божествам.


У нас тоже такая растет, цветет почти всегда. Очень красивая. Только вот предлагать Божествам ее цветки я стараюсь только в самом крайнем случае, когда других цветов нет. Ибо запаха у герани практически никакого нет.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

У нас хорош только жасмин,ароматный,остальные  пластиковые-не предлагаю.Обычно предлагаю туласи,это и есть наши цветы круглый год.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> *"Шри Хари-Бхакти-Виласа", 200-201:* "Человек  не должен предлагает цветы с сильным запахом или без запаха. Цветы, сорванные в чьём-то саду или с колючего растения, не подходят для поклонения".


УПС!это получается-розы низзя я так понимаю??

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

У розы,вроде,не очень сильный запах.Сильнее бывает...

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Я оформил тему-дополнение, в которую скопировал Седьмую Главу "Шри Хари-Бхакти-Виласы" - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...9125#post19125
> .


попытаюсь,но мне бы всё хбв

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вот, я скачал Хари-Бхакти-Виласу и перезалил ее. Скачать можно тут http://zalil.ru/31184124

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

> Цветы без запаха нельзя предлагать Божествам.


 и цветы с неприятным запахом, таковые тоже имееются

----------


## Толя

Интересно, сирень можно предлагать? Если ее близко понюхать, то у нее резкий и неприятный запах, а на расстоянии, очень даже ничего.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Может, не стоит рисковать? Даже если ядовитый цветок красивый, он может навредить преданным, которые примут гирлянду, как прасад от Кришны.


    Больно смотреть, когда преданные прикладывают к лицу гирлянды из зимних лепестков роз. В них столько отравы всякой... И никакого запаха. Может, пора прекращать эту практику?

----------


## Элла

Может у кого растёт такой цветок, франжипани или плюмерия называется, расскажите пожалуйста. Его называют любимым цветком Кришны.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

В первую очередь ,важен запах,его наличие.То есть некрасивые цветы с запахом лучше пластмассово-красивых,но без запаха.Белые цветы предпочтительнее для Кришны.Некоторые цветы( например ,знаменитую суданскую розу - каркаде) - нельзя предлагать, этот цветок ассоциируется с Господом Шивой.И еще - нельзя предлагать цветы, побывавшие в оскверненных местах,к тому же цветы НЕЛЬЗЯ мыть перед подношением(представьте,приятно ли будет вам получить мокрый букет или гирлянду),их можно только сбрызгивать слегка водой,но жто ,похоже,уже из другого раздела тема..))

----------


## Толя

> Интересно, сирень можно предлагать? Если ее близко понюхать, то у нее резкий и неприятный запах, а на расстоянии, очень даже ничего.


Простите, я повторюсь. Хочу понять, что значит с запахом. Сирень предлагают, исходя их того, что я понял, делать бы этого не стал.

----------


## Есипов В.В.

Присоединяюсь к Толе!
Можно ли получить авторитетный ответ на этот вопрос, 
можно ли предлагать сирень в храме Божествам, и можно ли делать гирлянды?
Старшие преданные, говорят, что сирень - кладбищенское растение, и Кришне его лучше не предлагать.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Может у кого растёт такой цветок, франжипани или плюмерия называется, расскажите пожалуйста. Его называют любимым цветком Кришны.


Боже мой! Оказывается, её можно вырастить. Где бы раздобыть отросток или черенок...
http://www.vashsad.ua/plants/interes...nts/show/7317/

----------


## Толя

> Боже мой! Оказывается, её можно вырастить. Где бы раздобыть отросток или черенок...
> http://www.vashsad.ua/plants/interes...nts/show/7317/


...Принадлежит к семейству Кутровых, как и Олеандр.
Как и все Кутровые, это млечник, и сок его, в какой-то степени ядовит...!
Говорят очень ароматный и используется в благовониях и парфюмерии. Интересно... Вычитал, что с семян цветет со второго на третий год. Семена можно заказать в интернет магазинах. Больше сотни разновидностей, одна красивее другой. Опять же ядовитая.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Старшие преданные, говорят, что сирень Кришне лучше не предлагать.


Смотрела сегодня фото Божеств,  - вот украшения и гирлянды с сиренью в Лос-Анжелесе:

----------


## Толя

Может сирень сирене рознь? Как-то сорвал, понюхал, чуть в обморок не упал. Противный запах, но на расстоянии ничего. Видимо в Лос-Анджелесе нормальный вид сирени и вообще наверняка сирени не один вид, вот однозначно и не скажет никто, а если кто и предлагал "могильную" сирень разве сознается? Ту сирень которую доводилось видеть мне, предлагать нельзя, мое мнение, т.к. живому человеку, этот запах не предложил бы, что же говорить о Верховной Личности Бога...

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> ...Принадлежит к семейству Кутровых, как и Олеандр.
> Как и все Кутровые, это млечник, и сок его, в какой-то степени ядовит...!
> Говорят очень ароматный и используется в благовониях и парфюмерии. Интересно... Опять же ядовитая.


чампа тоже к этому семейству пренадлежит как я понимаю,так что выращивайте смело и не заморачивайтесь излишне.
а какие старшие преданные говорят,что сирень нельзя предлагать?пусть объяснят,откуда они это взяли,что сирень кладбищенское растение?конечно,если уж растет на кладбище,то с этого растения нельзя Кришне предлагать.к тому же весной и так полно цветов,кроме сирени,что тут за проблему раздули

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> что тут за проблему раздули


Скорее всего, дело в индивидуальном восприятии аромата.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Скорее всего, дело в индивидуальном восприятии аромата.


да,Раджа Кумари -ты права -вероятнее всего аромат сирени просто не нравится человеку :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Нормал сирень пахнет,совсем уж...закушались:-)

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

у нас в городе понасажены деревья тоже когда цветут,пахнет как сирень..невзрачные такие беленькие цветочки,я тогда долго вспоминала,что же мне этот зАпах напоминает :smilies:

----------


## Толя

Действительно, сирень сирени рознь. Вчера сорвал цветки с куста на обочине, приятный сладкий запах. У той, о которой говорил выше, очень-очень сладкий запах, так что на расстоянии он становиться ничего. Кстати приятный запах был на большом кусте с белыми цветочками, а неприятный, на маленьком(но взрослом) с сиреневыми цветочками.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> У нас тоже такая растет, цветет почти всегда. Очень красивая. Только вот предлагать Божествам ее цветки я стараюсь только в самом крайнем случае, когда других цветов нет. Ибо запаха у герани практически никакого нет.


  Герань не может быть без запаха. Она даже свое недовольство выражает через запах.
Цветет далеко не всегда, а только при хорошем освещении. 
 Вы скорее всего предлагали цветы бегонии всегдацветущей (название такое)- она и правда без запаха, и цветет всегда.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

А у некоторых "цветущих" цветы и не цветы вовсе,а листья такие ...

----------


## Джива

шастры говорят что Кришна не любит цветы:
ворованные, с кладбища, цветок каркаде(Гибискус) в качестве украшения

остальные видимо можно

вспомнил разговор с Махаваном :
"я вот иногда думаю, здорово было бы еслиб у Кришны был эмэйл, что бы я спросил тогда?
Кришна, а тебе какие самосы больше нравятся, с клубникой или с вишней?"

так приятно поговорить с Кришна-Бхактой...

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Цветы без запаха нельзя предлагать Божествам.


Точно!А бегонии без запаха.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Больно смотреть, когда преданные прикладывают к лицу гирлянды из зимних лепестков роз. В них столько отравы всякой... И никакого запаха. Может, пора прекращать эту практику?


Это же Махапрасад!Вспомните как Прахлад отравленное молоко выпил!

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> наверно в гирлянде можно смешивать цветы с запахом и без запаха . предлагается ведь вся гирлянда..


Это спекуляция.Надо шастр придерживаться.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Боже мой! Оказывается, её можно вырастить. Где бы раздобыть отросток или черенок...
> http://www.vashsad.ua/plants/interes...nts/show/7317/


На Avito продают и семена и черенки.У любителей поищите.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> На Avito продают и семена и черенки.У любителей поищите.


в любом крупном магазине для садоводов можно найти эти семена,а также много других экзотических растений

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> в любом крупном магазине для садоводов можно найти эти семена,а также много других экзотических растений


 Учтите из семян цветут через 5 лет.И сортовой признак уже теряется.Идеально из черенков.Может зацвести в этот же год.

----------


## Толя

Я купил два горшочка, землю и семена = 200р. Посадил в прошлом году и уже на следующий будут цветы. Время быстро летит, сложности с покупкой черенков не должны стать преградой в выращивании любимых цветов Кришны и Баларамы. Время быстро летит, можно подумать: -О-О-О-О через три года цвести начнет, оглянуться не успеете как пролетит десять лет.
В этом году посажу Плюмерию, пусть растет без цветков, все равно глаз радует и душу греет. Бегония завяла, через пол года, ее просто на НГ украсили, видимо ей не понравилось быть елкой. Ничего страшного, важен не результат...
А самое главное, если мы вырастим любимые цветы Кришны, мы сможем просто обмениваться хоть семенами, хоть черенками.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Можете посадить табернамонтану.Она часто цветет и пахнет.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Я купил два горшочка, землю и семена = 200р. Посадил в прошлом году и уже на следующий будут цветы. Время быстро летит, сложности с покупкой черенков не должны стать преградой в выращивании любимых цветов Кришны и Баларамы. Время быстро летит, можно подумать: -О-О-О-О через три года цвести начнет, оглянуться не успеете как пролетит десять лет.
> В этом году посажу Плюмерию, пусть растет без цветков, все равно глаз радует и душу греет. Бегония завяла, через пол года, ее просто на НГ украсили, видимо ей не понравилось быть елкой. Ничего страшного, важен не результат...
> А самое главное, если мы вырастим любимые цветы Кришны, мы сможем просто обмениваться хоть семенами, хоть черенками.


Вы плюмерию сажали?А света ей много надо?Мне как хочется.Но я не встречала семян...Может вышлете?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Кто едет в Индию можно черенки плюмерии заказать.Я привез оттуда таберномонтану.

----------


## Элла

Спасибо, напомнили про Индию, тоже хочу цветочек этот - плюмерию, а духи какие с неё говорят,ах!

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

http://www.avito.ru/items/moskva_ras...vyvoz_31746651

я уже заказала

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Кто едет в Индию можно черенки плюмерии заказать.Я привез оттуда таберномонтану.


им всем света надо...

----------


## Джива

> *Время* быстро летит, можно подумать: -О-О-О-О через три года..., оглянуться не успеете как пролетит десять лет.


оглянуться не успеете как его вообще не станет...

----------


## Элла

спасибо, я тоже заказала

----------


## Элла

на этой фото у Индрадьюмна Свами кажется гирлянда из цветов плюмерии, если не ошибаюсь

----------

